

"Houston, we've had a problem" - new interactive of the Apollo 13 mission - imajes
http://apollo13.spacelog.org/02:07:55:35/#show-selection

======
RickHull
Wow, this is powerful stuff. The radio bravado is high, and the situation is
dictated in heavy engineer-speak, but you can read between the lines and sense
the empathy and frustration from Houston.

I would love to get an in-depth technical explanation of the requests and
procedures -- how all this stuff works and insights into the troubleshooting
process.

~~~
rpmcb
The glossary is useful for deciphering some of the obscure acronyms.

<http://apollo13.spacelog.org/glossary/>

------
sgt
That's pretty different from what I remember in the movie. Oh, Hollywood :)

------
TallGuyShort
Surprisingly long gaps between the radio transmissions...

